# Ocean Drive feat. Aylar - Some People



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Saw this at the gym last night.





]

While I really enjoying just looking at her. Her voice isnt quite so pleasant.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Indeed, can't sing for toffe. The girl out of the Basehunter vids so someone was bound to snap her up.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

naa, not all that, I prefer the chic with the mask......


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

voice like a stabbed cat.


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

ah her.......definitely had an 'interesting' past that doll.


----------

